

Montag - python static site generator v0.01 - freddigbjk
https://github.com/unicorim/montag

======
stevekemp
I'd be more interested in this project if it had documentation.

Still I have spent several hours over the past few days reviewing various
static site generators to see how well they fair against my own personal
requirements:

* <https://github.com/skx/static-site-generators>

Perhaps unsurprisingly my own tool <https://github.com/skx/templer> is
currently in the lead. The biggest failure I've seen with most of the static
site generators I've reviewed has been complete failure to successfully handle
symbolic links.

~~~
keithpeter
Templer looks like something I could _understand_ \- I am not a programmer.

Suppose I had a tree of html snippets built up over time, and I added a new
snippet and then issued the templer command. Would the html files of unchanged
snippets have been 'touched'? Would 'assets' be re-copied?

I use lftp to selectively upload pages and their associated assets to a remote
server.

I'm attempting to find something better than the bash script hacks I currently
use...

~~~
stevekemp
I'm pleased that it seems understandable.

Templer has two modes of operation:

1\. Files are processed/copied from beneath the input tree to the output tree.

2\. Files are worked on "in-place".

In the latter case only files that need to be rebuilt are ever
touched/modified/updated.

The same applies with the "input/ -> output/" mode of operation, but there is
the caveat that I expect people run "make clean", or similar, every now and
again. If you didn't, if you just re-ran it every now and again only the
things that had changed, or were missing, would be updated.

(Assets are actually copied each time, if you're not running in-place, but we
use tar to do it intelligently, so timestamps, etc wouldn't be changed
unnecessarily.)

~~~
keithpeter
" _...if you just re-ran it every now and again only the things that had
changed, or were missing, would be updated._ "

Exactly the behaviour I was hoping for. I've 'cloned' your repository and will
proceed to play. Thanks for making this generally available.

~~~
stevekemp
As per the other link there are a lot of these systems out there, each with
different pros and cons. If you spot bugs or have suggestion please do drop me
a mail/raise an issue.

------
llimllib
Everybody and their uncle (including me) has written their own static site
generator too, I don't understand why this is on HN?

~~~
lifeisstillgood
Have to agree - especially as my static site generator is now clearly not
going to do SEO, content marketing etc for me and I am heading back off to
running a WSGI server

~~~
wildtype
Isn't OP's "static site generator" run on a WSGI server?

~~~
lifeisstillgood
Not sure - I meant a dynamic server.

------
tuananh
RIP June 5, 2012. No descriptive Readme or whatsoever!?

~~~
freddigbjk
The docs are bit short for the moment. But simply put, montag is a bit like
hobix and relies on the command line and yaml/json files. Docs will be added
as the project gains momentum

~~~
stevekemp
Speaking for myself, and with my NIH syndrome firmly in place, unless you have
documentation you'll find momentum is going to be very slow to build.

------
dktbs
No docs aside from some cryptic nonsense in the readme, why is so much stuff
like this hitting the frontpage on HN lately?

------
bcl
Skip this and use Pelican - <http://docs.getpelican.com/en/3.1.1/> which
supports reStructuredText, Markdown, and AsciiDoc.

------
aadlani
No doc, no README ? it's maybe too early to promote it.

------
angwal
How does this compare to other static site generators,lets take hyde for
example, any particular advantages?

------
lhnz
What hilariously cryptic commit messages...

------
wildtype
What a short markdown processor!

